# December 2004 2wwers Part 1



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home Girlies  

Loadsa Love and luck to all

Jax
xxx


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hiya,

just wanted to say hello again - i've been away from here since the m/c in August and we got married in OCtober ( excellent day that was!!!!) and now i've got 2 little emby's in and am testing on 10th December.

Have just got the dr to write me a note for the rest of the week though i don't feel that bad apart from a windy feeling belly and tender ovaries. I was mad really because he said he would write one for the rest of the 2ww and i said no! am i insane? Actually i feel like going into work might take my mind off it abit - we'll see anyway.

Good luck to all you folks tesing today and over the next few days and lets have some BFP's from you.
Good luck all

Lara


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello ladies!!!! I could not wait any longer... Mrs G... 

Dizzy    on your BFP! I am sure it will be exactly what your dad needs too!

Well, I am plodding along, still no signs, no spotting, no nothing... but I must keep positive. [staring longingly at the orange spot next to my computer!!!  ]

Just 2 more days at work and then I am off until Monday - joy! Just going to have to get through the long weekend without buying any hpt's!!! But I do have one hidden in my bathroom... when dh is not looking...   

Loads of orange vibes and fairy dust and crossed fingers for all of us stil to test!

     
   
    

Love
Vero


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

thought I'd join the thread as i'm testing on the 5th. Had 2 blastocysts transferred on 25th (our clinic tests after 10days with a blood test). At least it'll keep me off the pee sticks cos it will be too early.

good luck to everybody and a big thankyou to everyone who posts on here as its been a fantastic lifeline for support and information.

love


Marly


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi,

I am due to test on Monday 13th - which feels like years away.  It is so nice to hear that someone has a windy belly.  I know that they said when we had ET that any abdomen pain etc is just your ovaries recovering - and that nothing can harm you embies!  but you do wonder!  

Everyone keeps asking me am I taking it easy - well what do they mean.  OK I am not running any marathons or going to the gym but unfortunately life still goes on and I am trying to keep myself really busy so that time does not drag.

Marly you are so lucky that you only have to wait 10 days.  I have another 11 days to go (not that I am counting).  

Vero - is it not good news that you have had no spotting etc.  I have a 18 month girl who was from an IVF cycle in August 2002.  I had no indication in my 2ww at all and I was convinced that I was not pregnant - but I was - at the 6 week stage I then felt extremely ill which everyone told me would go at 14-16 weeks but hey it stayed with me all the way just to make sure i didn't forget I was pregnant - as if.

Lara, Congrat on your marriage and on having 2 little embies - heres hoping they have made a home.

Lots of     

I thought doing this for a second baby would be easier but I have found it so much harder - does that make me a very selfish person wanting 2!

Keeping everything crossed
KJ


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

I can't believe it!! I fainted at work this morning and got sent  home, feeling like I've got flu. Reached the station and they rang to say BFP!!!  Had to sit down in a great hurry (a hairdressers doorway and the door flew open to reveal me crying my eyes out!!) Well what do you say ? I managed to say I'd had a bit of a shock!!

It doesn't feel real though! I'm all excited and tearful at once!  The cat is even excited! Mum crashed her car and has written it off completely, and DH, bless, I could hear him grinning at work! Said he's coming home early to celebrate!!  

LOL Caroline xxx


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Fantastic news Mrs G.



lets hope you are one of many.

Well done you.

Send those   vibes to the rest of us!!!!

KJ


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Caroline
that is absolutely fantastic news!    
Hoping your luck will rub off on me selfishly  

Vero


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Caroline and Dizzy     
Fantastic news girlies.

           

Loads of love
Kel
xxx


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Girls updated list. Lots of                 to all!


Witchypoo         27th Nov        

Jacki22              27th Nov
Kelsey               27th Nov         
dbz1583            28th Nov                 
Catsnewb          29th Nov          
Snagglepat        29th Nov          

debbie62           29th Nov
Trilce                30th Nov           

MrsG                 1st Dec

copper              1st Dec

Emmi                1st Dec

Kia                    3rd Dec

Gap                  3rd Dec
dizzy7               4th Dec                  

Janie40             4th Dec

Kelly1               5th Dec

PamelaC           5th Dec

Marly               5th Dec

Vero                 6th Dec

Lilly2K3             6th Dec 

Lisa Lou            6th Dec

Brewser             6th Dec

Angelface         6th Dec

Shelley121        8th Dec

Larac               10th Dec

Nicola K           11th Dec

NattKatt           13th Dec

Quackers         13th Dec

KirstyJane       13th Dec


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

I just posted an updated list ladies. I won't be staying on the 2ww (although will be popping in to check on you all) so somebody can cut and paste this last list and carry on from there when it needs updating. 

Caroline, what wonderful news!!! I am soooooo happy it has worked for you finally - all my love to you and DH. 

dizzy7 congratulations to you too!!! My oh my, you must have spent a lot of money, what with pee sticks from day 6 or something! BUT HEY, good news never come too early!!! 

Have booked an appointment at the clinic for Monday 13th to review and register for a new treatment. Currently having the worse period pains ever!!!

Thank you so much to all of you for all your kind words - it really does help. 

All the best... more BFPs please!


----------



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi All

Just wanted to say FAB NEWS to Dizzy and Caroline. Really great to hear some positives!!!



and wishing massive good luck      to all due to test and big hugs to all that did not get the result they wanted  

I am due to test on Monday and been feeling ok - despite desperately wanting to test 

Just had a bit blood stained discharge SORRY  TMI  and feeling bit crampy now. AF due l fri/sat so feeling down now as I guess AF is on its way. Was really hoping to make it to test day with no bleeding. Was feeling so positive so its hit a bit hard. 

Sorry once again for the ME post. 

Take Care You all 

Love Suzie


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

MRSG and dizzy7  

Wow ladys congrats


----------



## quackers (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi 
just wanted to say congrats to the BFPs and good luck to the rest of us!
Quackers


----------



## copper (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Trilce, so sorry to hear about your BFN - hope you are coping OK and stay positive to be able to try again. 

Dizzy and Caroline - massive  to you both on your BFPs.  Fantastic news!

I too have tested today and am still in shock at also getting a  !!   I have checked the test again and again but it is a definite positive.  I am so excited but am so aware of how early it is.  Scan is booked for 21st Dec - so fingers crossed everything is OK.

Wow, what a day!!

LOL
Copper
x


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi girls, just wanted to say thanks for all your congrats on my  !! and to say congrats to dbz1583 and Mrs g and cooper well done !! lets hope this is a good run and everybody else has the same good luck        and lots of hugs to all of you that have had        
going to the clinic on Friday for my blood test, just hoping and praying that this confirms it!!    
been into the hospital to see my dad and he was very happy with our news, my DH is over the moon too!!! 
just scared that when i go to clinic they will say I'm not pregnant, is it normal to feel like this?? Ive had no bleeding or anything, not even implantation bleed? luv dizzyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DebbieD (Aug 15, 2004)

Caroline & Dizzy,

          

OMG girls, Congratulations.

Love 

Debs xx


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello- hope you don't mind me joining in too, I read the posts from time to time. I also got a       and I haven't properly shared it with anyone on this site yet!  I found out a couple of weeks ago and could literally not belive it- I ran round the house crying and shaking  (was on my own at the time) and then phoned DH who didn't believe me, so I did 4 different brands of test all Positive!   Since then I have had a 6 week scan, fingers crossed everything will continue to go well.  It is a lovely time but also nerve wracking after so many years wanting it to happen.  It is early days but I am hoping and praying it will turn out well.

Good luck to all of you, stay positive girls...  


Kitty4


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats Kitty4
You must be over the moon, I am so hoping that it happens to me and DH this time, it is our 3rd time and are due to test on 14th Dec, I am really nervous.
Can I ask you was it your first time?
pebble x


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

hi pebbles

it was my fourth go on clomid.  Thanks for the congrats and wishing you all the luck in the world- it will happen!!!!  Are you on IVF?

Kitty


----------



## Janie40 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, well,well I don't join in for a few days and miss all the BFPs!
Huge congratulations to  Dizzy and Mrs G.
My test is due on the 4th ( like Dizzy), but I'm not brave enough to go for it early - I'm trying to be very positive and will catch up properly soon!

Love to us all, Janie.


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Kitty
Yes it is our third ICSI. This time though there did assisted hatching on 2 of the embies, which might give us a bit more of a chance. Has anybody else had that done on this thread?
Pebble x


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I'm sorry to say i'm not posting good news, I starting bleeding today so i phoned my clinic and they told me to test on my due test date still. As my due test date is this Friday i tested today and it was a BFN!  

Kia.x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Kia

so sorry about your result - sending a bug hug your way

take care sweetheart

LB
X


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Kia

Really sorry to hear your news, that is what happened to me the first two times, it is awful still having to do the test! 

Please don't give up hope, I am thinking of you.

Pebble x


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

so sorry KIA, thankyou for all your kind thoughts you gave me when i joined this site, only wish you could have a better outcome, don't give up hope, if this site has taught me nothing else its that it really does and can work, so give yourself time and try again for your dreams.
luv dizzyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

hello 

Caroline , Dizzy & copper                         im so over the moon for you guy's and selfishly hoping i will join this fab run of 

Vero - know what you mean , I was adamant i would  resist hpt ..but I too have 1 hidden in my bedside draw   i must hang out to at least saturday !!!!!!

Angelface- you must try and stay   it could  be implantation spotting , and i just wanted to say i think you are a wonderful person for what you have done for your sis. sending you    vibes xx

well after these fab bfp im feeling more   myself , selfish of me but im hoping it will rub off on me  

lol &    to us all
love lisa xx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey everyone,
How are you all....

LisaLou, yes I am at Hammersmith. We had ICSI done there. I had ET last friday and I am ,meant to go for bloods next wed the 4th. Having good and bad days at the moment . Like you, am hoping the  will rub off on me.

Caroline , Dizzy & copper       to you all. I am so pleased to hear your good news. CONGRATULATIONS......I hope all the orange postive vibes will rub off on me too...  

Kia, sending you , I hope you will have the strength to get through this diffiult time. Remember we are all here for you.

Angelface, when I read what you were doing for your sis and BIL, I thought how wonderful are you. I still do think that. Am so sorry to hear re BFN. I hope you and your sister and bil are all okay.

Me...well....woke up at 6am today. Have no reason to wake up so early as have the day off work. I think I am starting to feel the pressure of the 2WW.
My boobs are a bit sore and in the past this has happened before AF. Thought I could feel a lump this morning on my boob. Had to call DH to check it out. He thinks its just muscle tissue. I must be cracking up....  
sxxx


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

OMG so many BFPs    
Kia, really sorry to hear about your bfn, I hope you are ok and can find the strength to go through it again.

Pebble, wow, we could be twins!  I too am going through 3rd ICSI and had assisted hatching this time round to help the embies snuggle in along with steroids and asprin and the dreaded cyclogest!  I really really really hope it has worked this time  .  I am due to test on 6th at the clinic, a day after you I think... but I may sneak an hpt over the weekend if I can find the courage, and if I can hide it from dh!!!!  

Angelface, hang on in there, as Shelley says, it could be implantation bleeding.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Lots of positive thoughts for you all, you are amazing, remember that! 
Vero


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Vero
I cant believe that, lets hope we are both lucky. I don't test until the 14th, when did you have ET? No asprin for me, just the cyclogest.
I must admit this time round I feel loads better than any other time, not really having any side effects from the cyclogest, is this a good thing or a bad thing?? Who knows with ICSI!!!  
Good Luck Vero I will be thinking of you on the 6th. Lots and lots of   
Take Care 
Pebble x


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

And to add to the list of   I got one yesterday, can't stop crying I am soooo happy,
Congrats to you Caroline, Copper and Dizzy!
Kia and Trilce, I am so sorry my lovlie, I know how upsetting it is but after we managed to pick ourselves up and do it again and have just got a positive all I can say is keep at it honey, it will happen.  I know you are feeling poo and my heart goes out to you, sending you a huge hug.x


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Emmi
Congratulations to you, I bet you are so happy. Was it your first time?
Pebble x


----------



## mandy123 (Jul 27, 2004)

trilce said:


> Hi Girls updated list. Lots of  to all!
> 
> Witchypoo 27th Nov
> 
> ...


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi all,

So good to see so many positives arround 


congratulations emmi


----------



## indychick_uk (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello, v v new to this - this is the first time I've been here (a little baffled by all the abbreviations at the moment).

Had embryo transfer from our first ICSI cycle on 26th Nov (was that really only 6 days ago!!!!) so waiting to test on 10th December.
Unfortunately only one embryo, 10 eggs collected, 4 too little, 5 didn't survive ICSI but one little fighter was put back.
We're having ICSI at MFS in Aldridge where they've been fantastic but the 200 mile round trips between there and home (Buckinghamshire) haven't helped with the stress!
Suffering severe constipation from Cyclogest and not feeling brilliant but managing to type with fingers permanantly crossed!
Looking for some support during this interminable wait


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi Indy-chick and welcome 

You will find lots of support on this site, it is ace and great to reinstate some positive thinking    

If any of the abbrev's confuse you hun, go to the home page and then on the left there is a link to the list of all the meanings.

I am also 2ww'ing at the mo, and nearly time to test!!  Nerve-wracking, but have managed to get some positivity going in the last hour or so     I have just watched 'The Pianist', which was a really good film and made me think how lucky i am really!!  

Anyway fingers crossed girlies for us all   

Loads of love
Kel
xxx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Indy-chick 
Welcome to FF, I am testing 14th, it is nerve wrecking, but not finding the 2ww too bad at the moment, apart from the same side effects from the cyclogest as you!! It is really hurting my stomach as well, hope it is not effecting the embies.
Anyway will chat to you again.
Take Care
Pebble x


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Indychick, welcome to FF!  This is the best site in the world!  You will find so much support and frienship, it is amazing!  How come you are having the 200 mile round trips?  did you not consider any clinics closer to where you live?  I too am in Bucks and am being treated near Slough.  Great to hear there is someone else in my neck of the woods!!!!    

Emmi, congrats on your      

I had to pop in to my clinic at lunch time to get some more steroids and cyclogest as will run out before test date, and I mentioned passingly that I may not last until Monday and have to buy a hpt.  Boy did I get a right telling off!!!! Yet more     looking at me now!  Looks like I will definitely have to wait until the blood test on the 6th now  

Lots of fairy dust to you all    

Vero


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Vero

Don't feel bad I caved in and did a pee stick test today (negative of course) and a complete waste of time and money but I had to do it.
I mean we're only human after all.

Anyway I can safely say its not worth it as it isn't going to be positive even if you are preggers and therefore will only make you feel worse.

The steroids are making me eat like a horse and the cyclogest is bunging me up so I'm doing a great impersonation of someone whos at least 5 months gone which I thought was rather ironic.

Congratulations to all you lucky lucky ladies testing BFP all the very best for the months to come.

love

Marly


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi everyone

I've had a s--t day , been bad tempered with anyone who dare cross my path  , and in the last two hours just had a really good cry  hope this is'nt gonna last too long  just want to curl up and hibernate till test date.

Emmi   

sorry no personnels
lol lisa xx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Just posted on Clomid thread.

Thought I better let you all know that   got me today so I start my 10th round of Clomid tomorrow. Bummer!!!!

Well that is it for my 2ww again.  See you in the middle of the month.

Love Helen66.
xxx


----------



## megsmin (Nov 24, 2004)

hi all,

I am new here and would like to say that i am too finding it hard for the 2ww and wont know till another 4 days (period due). otherwise 6 days (+2 days after due date) blood test.

I have had my only 2 surviving blastocyst put in 28/11/04 and unfortunately none out of 7 from egg retrieval survived to freeze.

good luck too all and lots of baby dust.


megsmin


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Megsmin

Where in Australia are you?? I'm in Tasmania   Just wanted to say hi!

 to the ladies with  

And   to those who need it!

      for all those waiting!

Remember, the pee stick   are watching you!   (and me.... eep!)

~Natt~


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Here you go ladies

New list 

MrsG                1st Dec      

copper              1st Dec	  

Emmi                1st Dec	  

Kia                  3rd Dec    

Gap                  3rd Dec

dizzy7              4th Dec        

Janie40              4th Dec

Shelley121          4th Dec

Kelly1                5th Dec

PamelaC              5th Dec

Marly                  5th Dec

Vero                  6th Dec

Lilly2K3              6th Dec 

Lisa Lou              6th Dec

Brewser              6th Dec

Angelface          6th Dec

Shelley121          8th Dec

Megsmin            8th Dec

Larac                10th Dec

Indychick_uk      10th Dec

Nicola K            11th Dec

NattKatt            13th Dec

Quackers          13th Dec

KirstyJane          13th Dec

Pebble	          14th Dec

Loads of love and luck to all

Jax
xxx


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

just a quick HI to Indychick_uk - i'm testing on the 10th too - lets hope thats a good day for both of us!

Must go and order loads of chrimbo pressie online while i'm not at work ( havent bought anything yet!)

Speak to you all soon
Lara


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for all your well wishes guys. 
Good luck today testers.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## meachmont (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Girls

I got   on 1st - please add me to your list as the more the see the more it will help our girls on the 2ww.

Sening you all heeps


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi girls
This will be a quick post as having a seriously awful day.  Convinced af is about to get me and not happy.  At least dh is trying to cheer me up!

Congratulations for the bfps girls!  Let's hope its not a -ve omen for me  

Vero


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Vero
Don't panic, I am sure it is all part of the treatment, wouldn't it be too early for AF? I am not sure when AF would be due, would it be just 28 days from last period as normal? Who knows!!! I know the last 2 times my AF came just hours before I was due to test, I was gutted. , Hope it doesn't happen this time.

You might just be having an off day, it is normal with all of the drugs you get pumped into you.

Take care and don't worry too much

Love Pebble x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Vero

Hang in there. It isn't over yet and you still have just as much chance of a BFP. So many girls are convinced AF is on way just before they get their BFPs. I am praying this is the same for you.

Good luck

Nicky xx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello,

Can I join you ladies in waiting please?  Just had my first IUI today and will be testing on 17 December.  Trying not to get my hopes up too much as the chances of it working seem so slim. Am sitting here thinking come on boys, get swimming  

Best of luck to everyone.

R


----------



## Janie40 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi - All - Sorry to bring down the positivity. AF arrived yesterday (not due to test until Sat!) Had the humiliation of having to simultaneously purchase HPT and sanitary towels (apparently I have to confirm the negativity!!!)I think the lady serving in Boots thought I was a nutcase ....
I'll try again in springtime so hope to catch up with some of you then!
Warm dust-filled wishes to  you 2ww-ers
Janie


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

so sorry Janie40,    sending you lots of     
to the the other girls testing today    
i was supposed to be testing today but was very naughty!!! went to the clinic yest, and had my   confirmed with a blood test, which the clinic, told me that it was a very good result 518!! which they said wouldn't mean much to me, but that it was a very good one??, and that it needs to double by Monday when i have my 2nd blood test, does anyone know much about the blood test results?? as any info would be appreciated!!!, i said to her that am i defo preg, and she said oh yes you defo preg!!!!

my dad came out of hospital yest, and is being very grumpy at home, but hopefully thats a good sign that hes getting better!!!

going to put my Xmas tree up today!!!

luv and best wishes to all of you 
dizzyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

HI Jamapot

Could you add me to the list too thanks!  BFP a coupleo f weeks ago!   


Kitty


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi girlies

Janie big huggle for you hun  .  Take it easy and make sure you and hubby treat yourselves.

Congrats to Kitty and Meachmont and all the others with


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

.....oops don't know what happened there norty pooter!!

What I was saying is congrats to all those with          

We have now tested and it is a  , excited   but really nervous  
The first test was negative and i was so sure it hadn't worked, but looked at it after 10 minutes and there was a really feint line. Retested this morning and it showed a positive, a definite cross.

Good luck to all those testing soon    

Loads of love
Kel
xxx


----------



## Keltin (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi everyone.

New to 2ww.  Had 2 embies transfered on Wednesday 1 December.  Got to wait till 15 December for test.  Had another 3 embies frozen.  First time for fertility treatment and we had ICSI.

Everytime I go to the toilet I'm worried I may find blood, is anyone else so paranoid??

Could someone let me that if you are going to bleed what is the likely time??  If you have no bleed whatsoever can this also be bad??

Good luck to everybody else out there.

Best wishes, Kelly xx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Kelly
Good luck with your cycle, it is my third time and no you are not paranoid, I was the same. I am not too bad this time.

On my last two goes, I bled hours before I was due to do my test, I was gutted!!  

But don't worry about that, just keep thinking positive, my spirits are up with all of the    that we have had lately.

Good luck and will chat soon. I am testing 14th

Pebble x


----------



## PamelaC (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello,

And CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE BFPS!!! 

Tomorrow is my big test day! I am soooo nervous! I haven't had any implantation bleeding so I am hoping that doesn't mean it didn't work. I was a bit crampy the 9th and 10th day post transfer, like pf pains. So I am thinking that was when they implanted. Could anybpdy with a BFP describe what they felt like there 2ww?


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Kelly1

Oh hun, congratulations I am so happy for you.  There's definitely something in the air at the mo with all these BFPs.  

I'm still too nervous to join the 1st trimester board  I think I'll feel more confident once we've had our 6 week scan on the 15th

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello there,

I'd like to join you on the 2WW. I'm just over half way through (due to test on 10th December), so could I be added to the list please? For those of you who remember me from last month, I've posted a message on the main IUI thread.

Wonderful to see so many BFPs of late, long may the trend continue!

Wishing all of us all the luck in the world.
 

Abby


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Pamela

I had period like pains and I thought af was going to arrive- but it didn't thankfully!  Just felt a bit crampy etc- must have been implantation or sthg like that!

All the best of luck

Kitty


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

HOORAY!! Just over half way until testing!  

            

It's SO hard to maintain ones level of sanity through this nasty 2ww!  For a couple of days now my poor boobies have been pretty swollen (but hey, it makes them more perkier instead of the usual saggy haaaaaaaaaaahahahaha), and they look like a piece of blue vein cheese (you know, all veiny  ) - they mostly hurt when I first get up in the morning, and then at night when I take my bra off... this better be a good sign  .... normally when AF is due they hurt ALL the time....   

My Mum asked me yesterday on the phone how I was feeling, and if I'd had any new interesting symptoms, and I said "right now, it feels like my right ovary is doing aerobics"   She said to me that it was probably practicing pilates   And it's doing it again!   Don't know what this all means   but I'll find out in 8 days!! (7 for the urine test YIPPEE!!)

Last night at my works christmas party, someone asked when I was due to test (I work as a nurse and shared my ivf experience with my colleagues), and somebody else piped up the exact date, and then another person said "oh would that day HURRY UP and come around, we ALL want to know!"  It's good to have some support!

Love and hugs to all!

~Natt~


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats Kelly1 
love alimar xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Kelly1 congrats on your bfp hun    

Wishing all you girls goodluck for testing    

love lilly xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just wanted to stop by and say   to all those with   

Massive   to those who have sadly got a negative.  I hope your dream comes true very soon. 

 to those due to test soon.  Keeping my fingers crossed for each and every one of you    

Love, luck and babydust to you all  

Jayne x


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Congrats to all those with  so many already - are we on a roll?

Natt you are I are testing the same day and can't believe we are only at the half way point - time seems to go so slow when waiting.

I have no symptoms at all!!!!  so am not sure if I should be perparing myself or not.  Can't sleep tonight for thinking about it.  Mind you I have managed to get some of the Christmas present wrapped and some emails written but i will pay for it tomorrow and go round with match sticks for eye props!

Good luck to everyone who is testing over the next few days - thinking about you.



KJ


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi girls,

just a quick not to tell you all my af arrive thismorning. DH and I are gutted. Im not sure what is happening next so Il just say hope to be here again soon.

 congratulations to all the bfp's  

 good luck to all of you left to test


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Lilly2k3

I am so sorry to hear af arrived sending you a big   thinking of you hun 

love lilly xxx


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi girlies,

Lilly i'm so sorry to hear a/f arrived - and i can understand how you are feeling right now.  
You spend some time with hubby and get your heads round it. Take care. x

Congrats to all you BFP's - I hope i'm saying that this time next week. 

Thanks to everyone on this site - u keep my spirits lifted sooooo much....i don't think i could cope without you all.

I'm having a major downer today - Paranoid city! 

I've tried to take my mind of everything with shopping for chrimbo prezzies but unlike the last couple of days when i have been able to think of other things - i just can't shake it today - i AM dead worried.

I've only had sore boobs really - with a little teeny weeny bit of stringy, stuff (brown) - but as i say only a teeny weeny amount which i wouldn't even notice normally - sorry if TMI but i'm sooooo paranoid i can't help it.

I am going back to work tomorrow - and THAT i am dreading! 

I wanted to go back because i've been bored and i didn't want to get stressed out from having too much time on my hands - but now i don't want to go in at all.

What a mess i am - hubby came in just and was about to go and pop to MIL's and i burst out crying saying i was ok and he said he didn't want to leave me in this state.

Sorry if i'm waffling bad but i feel like i need to get it out of my system.

Speak to you all soon and lots of luck for those testing this week

Lara


----------



## glisten (Nov 29, 2004)

Hiya, Im new to the site, and boy am I glad I found you lot!!  Ive been giggling for the past hour or so reading through your chat!!  Im on my 2nd lot of IUI and currently on my 2ww... Got basted on Friday so feel like Its years and years until I can test!!  I did the last lot of treatment on my own, no support except my DH, although they just dont quite get it, do they??  Feel a lot more positive this time, but still keeping eveything crossed until the 17th!!


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Lara

I feel exactly the same, I am testing 14th and am getting nervous now, not really feeling much in the way of side effects, but from yesterday have been constantly knicker checking I am definitely paranoid!!
Also I am in a hell of a mood with everything, and I am thinking is that because AF is about to show up.

Who knows with this emotional rollercoaster that we are on, I just wish it was over, I am off work for 3 weeks and desperately running out of things to do.

Anyway take care of yourself and just try to think positive, I am good at saying that to other people, it is when it comes to myself is the problem.

Take Care

Pebble x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Dear Lara and Pebble,

As I'm only 2 days into my 2ww I'm still feeling a little positive and not climing the walls, yet. Give it a few days and I won't be thinking this clear headed...

I found this on the IUI thread and I've been reading it and re-reading it and have found it helpful. Hope you do too.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18858.0.html

Hang in there 

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok, I've made it to Sunday with no af yet.  Going to clinic to test tomorrow am so fingers crossed.

Lilly, really sorry to hear about your bfn, take care and look after yourself, it is tough but dream do come true.

Good lick to all testing soon, and welcome to all other ladies on the 2ww!

Love
Vero


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Vero
Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking about you.
Lets hope you get a  .
Third time lucky for you.
Take Care
Pebble x


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Just wanted to wish you all good luck for those who are testing in the next few days.  Fingers crossed.  Nx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Vero

Thinking of you for you tomorrow fellow cycle buddy, wishing you loads of luck              

Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Vero best of luck for testing tomorrow     no AF sounds like a good sign to me  

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Take care.

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

I have been reading your great notes of encouragement throughout my 2WW and wanted to say what a difference they've all made in helping me feel like other people do get it!!So thanks and well done to all those BFPs!!

Am really sad for those of you that have had BFN, I know how hard it is to keep up hope enough to kep going. It's amazing how we just find the strength from somewhere - I like to think it's from our future children wishing us on so they can come and join us soon!

I find out my result on Tuesday and am on 3rd IVF, am feeling very scared about it as the thought of another BFN is too much (I know I will get past it if it happens..). I know, I make no sense!!

I secretly tested today and got a BFN, am still hoping that I was just too early although it is 13dpt. Don't want to tell dh as I can't look at the disappointment in his face just yet.

Thanks for letting me get it off my (extremely SORE!! chest)

Dizzy Izzy xxx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Dizzy Izzy 

Know how you feel it is my 3rd time as well, getting nervous now, wishing you all the luck in the world for Tuesday.

Pebble x


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Dizzy Izzy

I tested on Days 12 & 14 dpt and I got a BFP.  I also had a sore chest about a week before testing, but that has calmed down now.

Lets hope its third time lucky!   I know how you feel about not being able to face another negative, I felt like this after our first go at ivf and can only imagine how you must have felt having got a -ve twice before.  As you said you will cope but you sound like very strong lady to me and I have my fingers crossed for you hun.

Good luck with your test at the hospital I am sure that you will be happily surprised with the result        I wish my clinic did a blood test and then I would know what my HCG level is.

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

goodluck vero sending you loads of       
luv dizzy xxx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Sorry this is short and sweet but I just wanted to say congrats to all those with bfp's and hope those who's af arrived have a very baby xmas.

Love Helen
xxx


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi 2ww's

well my wait is finally over, test day tommorow ,  cant wait but also dreading it 
Good luck to all my fellow testers tommorow            

Lets hope its a day full of BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL LISA XX


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

good luck lisa lou sending you lots of       
luv dizzy xxxxx


----------



## bex1978 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I am new to all this and SO  glad I found this site. I was feeling like I was the only one in this position and waiting nervously for test day.
I have a slightly different circumstance to most. I had my FET on 26th Nov, I am a host surrogate for my wonderful friends and SOOOO hope to make their dreams come true. We have our test day for 8th and thinking will test the day before just incase!! Must look for a test that gives early results and picks up low levels!!
So good to see so many BFP!!!    just hope I will be able to add mine to the list soon!!!

Love Bex Day 9 of 2WW!!!!


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New List Ladies

Kitty4   

MrsG                1st Dec      

copper              1st Dec	  

Emmi                1st Dec	  

Meachmont        1st Dec	  

Kia                    3rd Dec    

Gap                  3rd Dec

dizzy7              4th Dec        

Janie40            4th Dec	

Shelley121        4th Dec

Kelly1              5th Dec	  

PamelaC          5th Dec

Marly              5th Dec

Vero                6th Dec

Lilly2K3            6th Dec 

Lisa Lou            6th Dec

Brewser            6th Dec

Angelface        6th Dec

Shelley121        8th Dec

Megsmin          8th Dec

Bex1978	        8th Dec

Larac              10th Dec

Indychick_uk    10th Dec

Abby Carter      10th Dec

Nicola K          11th Dec

NattKatt          13th Dec

Quackers        13th Dec

KirstyJane      13th Dec

Pebble	          14th Dec

Kemar	          15th Dec

Rachaelj	          17th Dec

Almamay	          17th Dec

Glisten	          17th Dec

Sending heaps of love and luck to all of you 

Jax
xxx


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey girls

Had the worst day ever today..... it's 10dpt, and had some nasty AF type cramps, and spotted a bit this afternoon...   to top it off, work was a ***** today with colleagues hassling me over being 'grumpy'... I've been extremely tired, and with cramps going on, they just don't understand....  

Well, DH and I have decided to do a test in the a.m. when he comes home from work... it is probably too early, but I feel it's going to be negative, and want to start dealing with all the emotions....

Love to all

~Natt~


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Lisa - good luck with testing - sending you lots of baby dust and     vibes  

Bex1978 - you're doing a fantastic thing - good luck to you and your friends    

NattKatt - hold on in there hun, spotting is a good sign as it could be implantation    sending you lots of     vibes.

Vero - one more day to go    have you tested early?  I know I couldn't wait for my official day    good luck hun     

I'm speaking personally to Santa and asking for BFPs all round!

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

congrats to all those with BFPs

i had my BT on Sun which was positive but not high enough!!! nightmare so have to do another one tomorrow.

The agony is prolonged and I'm not feeling positive cos they were good quality blastocysts so should have implanted well by now.

has anyone else had this and how did it turn out?? I just don't know what to think and it would give me some hope if anyone has had a good result from a low positive test

love to you all


Marly


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Nic G, how I wish you were right...... I went to bed thinking the same thing, and now, 3 hours later I was rudely awoken  by the worst AF cramps ever   ....but no more bleeding....   I just want to know either way so I can deal with the emotions! I just can't handle it anymore     

~Natt~


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Natt, 

hang on in there.  I know the waiting is horrid.  I too had ahad AF feelings on and off, sometimes stronger, I'm on day 9 resisted the temptation of HPT so far but may do one tomorrow (official test date is Sat).  I too was convinced sat night my AF had arrived, sat at cinema and 1/2 through film got really bad pains and hot flishes. Nothing happened.  Can only hope that its working.  back at work today which has helped take my mind of it a little, manager has given her consent for me to take it easy which helps.  Other people dont know and I'm trying to remain positive about it all, hard at times.

Take it easy and lots of     vibes coming your way - well for both of us!!!

Nx


----------



## bex1978 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi,
Just after some advice, think I already know the answer though. I am now on day 10 after a FET, I did a test this morning which gave me a BFN. I did have some spotting for about 4 days from day 3. 
I am due to go for my blood test on Weds 8th and just curious if it is at all poss it is still to early, I used a first response test.
I suppose I need to accept it hasn't worked this time and think about round 2. A girl can dream hey!!

Bex xxxxx


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi bex, i cant really answer your question, as i don't know much about spotting and stuff, but i do know that your embbies can take up to 10 days ti implant, so there is a chance that it might be still too early, as alot of the posts i have read on here have said that some girls test from day 11 and still don't get a positive until day 15

i got a bfp on day 13 and had tested 3 times before that on day 6 which i know was way too early, but don't give up hope you never know.
just wanted to say welcome too!!!
take care luv dizzy xxx


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

This 2ww is a bummer to all so I have sent lots of


      vibes to everyone.

Natt, please don't worry, you just can't win on this 2ww wait.  I have had no spotting at all (so far) and I had a friend phone and ask how I was.  Well the only answer you ever use is 'Fine'  She asked if I had had any bleeding so I said no and her response is well that's bad isn't it.  Well no it isn't - but I expect I will now worry about that too.

I feel that for the next week at least I have hope after next Monday - who knows.

KJ


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi girls, just a quick update, had my 2nd blood test today, and its gone from 518 to 2,074 today!!! yippee!!!  
they say that this is really good, and i have got a scan booked for 23rd DEC!!! hope its a nice Xmas pressie!!
thanks for all the encouragement you have all given me, and goodluck to you all.
sending loads of baby dust and    
luv dizzy!! xxxx


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG i got a    
I cant beleive it after all these years   me & dh are still in shock 

lol lisa xx


----------



## hel31 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations Lisa, what a lovely Christmas present.  I had my e/t today.  when really well, had a nice couple of eggs transferred.  I now join all the other girls in the 2ww.

Good luck everyone!
Hel31


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

lisa lou well done!! luv dizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Lisa Lou! Wow!!  Great news, you and your DH must be so thrilled. Enjoy, and take care from here on in!

Abby


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi well done to you all BFP, hope the trend continues as the rest of us are left to test.  

Congratulations to you all after the turmoil of IVF makes it all worthwhile.  Nx


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Massive congrats Lisa Lou

Thanks also dizzy for your comments on implantation - my clinic tested at day 10 (which is nice as we don't wait long but I'm hoping is a little early for me).

so retest tomorrow and everything crossed.

Natt i've heard many women talk about cramps and even bleeding during the last half of the 2ww - it doesn't seem to mean that AF is on its way. Theres so much going on in there that you can't compare this with a normal cycle. Stay positive and send those vibes to your embies. Thinking of you and sending all my BFP thoughts.

love

Marly


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Congrats Lisa      

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you hun    

we both had the norty negatives which turned out to be positives..  Take it easy hun, and speak soon.

Loads of love
Kel
xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hoorah i am finally here!!!!!!!!!           
Basted today and ready to start the long 2ww, unfortunately we are away for new year so if this doesn't work then we can't cycle again until february and we've had to use more vials per cycle than we thought so i think that we'll be going down the ivf route soon if everything else fails.
Good luck to everyone else.. i have my fingers and legs crossed for you all!!!
Luv Ju


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

Just wanted to send a massive   to the   
& a massive  to the  

love 
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## bex1978 (Dec 6, 2004)

A GREAT BIG CONGRATULATIONS Lisa Lou,

Here's to a very happy healthy pregnancy 

love Bex
xxxxxx
Host Surrogate on Day 10 of 2WW, FET 26/11


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

OH MY GOODNESS!

During last night I had the worst tummy cramp ever that lasted for ages...... was SURE it was all over..... went for the compulsive knicker checking and sat on the loo for ages 'waiting' for AF to arrive.... but nothing....  

DH came home and we decided to wait til Friday to test.... and after watching some morning tv shows, I felt this compulsive urge to test NOW.... asked DH and he said NO, then hmmmmm, then yeah go on!  

I did my test and checked the clock, to go back in 5 minutes, expecting nothing.... so opened up a new puzzle I bought to keep myself entertained.... trotted back to the bathroom and AND AND AND!!!!

There's a faint line!!!!!  It's definately there, as NEVER had even a faint line in all the years we've been trying.... took the test back to DH and said, count the lines, how many do you see? And he said he saw one big one (test complete line), and then he said I SEE ANOTHER ONE!  

I rang the clinic to dob myself in  and the nurse said I can be "quietly excited", as it's still early days and it could be a false positive due to the progesterone gel I'm using... but since when does progesterone contain hcg? Or does it?   Am off to the shops to buy more tests to use during the week.....

Am feeling heavy in the tummy area with the occasional ache now, but have been reading the boards and this all sounds quite normal..... I'll wait and see 

DH is being very realistic, as am I, saying we'll see what happens - but he just couldn't help saying there might be a future little Mickling on the way! (DH's name is Michael)  

Well.... that's me....

Love to all!

     

~Natt~


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

NattKatt xxx

I wasnt aware of any HCG being in progesterone but hey I am not a nurse... I am so hoping that this is the one for you, I tested 10dpt and got a faint positive to.....and then again on 11dpt.... until the blood test confirmed.  

I hope this is the one for you and its nice to hear you sounding happy again xxxx I have everthing crossed babes xxx


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Dear all, my last post here.  Got confirmation last night from the clinic that yet again, it has failed.  Totally gutted and angry.  Can't get over the dissappointment and how much it gets worse with every time it fails.  I keep wondering what it is that I have done in my life to deserve such unhappiness.  I suppose there will never be an answer, and I will have to pick myself up and try again, as we are not prepared to give up hope of having a family.  Despite this, I want to hit and yell out and scream blue murder, because it is not fair.  Why us.    

Good luck to all the rest of you who are in the 2ww, it has to be the worst time of the whole tx, but I hope and pray that you do not go through what I am going through now and that all your dreams may come true.

Wishing babies on all of you, and thank you for all your amazing support and friendship over the past weeks.

Love
Vero


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh Vero

I am so so sorry for you and DH. I was thinking about you all day yesterday, I can imagine how you must be feeling, so disappointed and like me thinking why us all of the time. I am sorry.

I have been thinking all week myself, as this is our third time too and there have done something different (the assisted hatching) and if it doesn't work for us this time,I really don't think that I can go on and have another go, it is emotionally draining and you are right, each fail it gets harder to cope with. 

Take care of yourself & DH, look after each other.

Pebble x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya ladies

Not been around here for a while as lately all my tx cycles have been abandoned either due to holidays or a monster cyst that wouldn't go away!!

Now, thankfully I am back on track and on day 5 of 2ww after having iui No 10!!!!

Trying not to think about it and just getting on with things. AF expected round about 15th/16th December but been told by hossie to arrange for test if not arrived by 21st!

Hope you are all coping well with your 2ww!!!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi vero hun 
                    i no u will be feeling really bad at tho mo  i no its hard to say but when i life kicks u down get back up and kick it back ive just had my failed 3rd ivf so i got that advice and thought yer right but tell u what ive got back up and wont stop kicking till i get what i want so  i really hope u take some or little of my advice take care love im hear if you need sum 1 to talk to love nikki


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi all

This is my first post on the boards, i had my embryo transfer yesterday, a 7 cell & a 8 cell both grade 1. I am due to test on 20th Decamber so all going well it should be a great Christmas. I am trying mt best not to thing about it too much but its so hard.

Good luck to all you other ladies in waiting.


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natt, you're quietly giving me hope, I too have been plagued with AF pains and heavy dragging feeling in tummy all way through.  I'm on day 10 and did HPT this am and was negative, but hoping it will change in the next few days.

Best of luck to everyone.  Nx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

New home goodluck   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,19100.from1102421658/topicseen.html#msg235945

love lilly xxx


----------

